#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Рэд Пайн "Предисловие к переводу Ланкаватары"

## Юй Кан

На сайте Даолао выложен перевод с англ. статьи америк. переводчика Рэд Пайна "Предисловие к переводу Ланкаватара сутры".

В нём вкратце излагается история чань-буддизма, появления Ланкаватары, истории её переводов на китайский и т.п.

----------

Choi (06.05.2016), Lanky (26.04.2016), Shus (27.04.2016), Ануруддха (27.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2016), Гошка (27.04.2016), Марина В (03.10.2017)

----------

